# New to Maltese Breed



## Smokey's Mom (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a first time Maltese Mom & small dog Mom as I have always had Golden Retrievers. I'm having a really hard time potty training my sweet little guy. My Goldens were easy! Smokey is six months old and is 50/50 at best with pottying outside. We got him from a rescue group so we have only had him for a month. He was potty trained outside and on pee pads at the rescue. He really prefers the pee pads, but I don't want to use them anymore because the pee pads have now become the carpet...If I go back to square one with crate and/or tethering will he stop peeing on the carpet? I'm afraid that he has marked it so much that we won't be able to solve this. He does not signal when he needs to go either, anyone have ideas on that? The Goldens ring a bell. Thanks for any advice that anyone has!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

The best advice I have is when he does have an accident make sure you use a cleaner with a neutralizer in it. Dogs are creatures of habit, and like to go in the same place, so by using a neutralizer he won't be able to smell that that's where he wet and is less likely to wet in the same place. You may need to start over with potty training, and keep him in a create or x-pen, let him out every hour and carry him to a pee pad, or the potty spot you want him to use outside and tell him the same thing each time like "go potty" if he does go potty praise him and let home play in a supervised area with you for 30 minutes. If he doesn't, carry him back to his crate or x-pen and try again 10-15 minutes later. The repetition and going in the same spot each time will help him learn where is an okay spot to go and where is not.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello! We had a golden too....and they are amazing with learning everything quickly! I am sure Joey was potty trained in like 3 months! Our little Yorkie, took a lot longer and was frustrating for sure. She is pretty reliable now, she is 11 years old....I think it was over a year old before I really trusted her. Even so, if I leave her too long, she may have a little accident, her tiny bladder can only hold for so long. Max, our latest addition, is only 5 months....and he is a small guy....less than 3 pounds so far. He is not reliable at all, and if I am not ON IT, he will potty in the house. Pee or poo, doesnt matter. He also gives zero signals that he has to go. He is in a soft sided tent like crate overnight, so he is fine all night long....and if I leave him in a x-pen for a few hours, he usually can hold it....however, if I let him wander, he will for sure have an accident! I am also wondering how long it usually take for these little fluffs to be fully trained??


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Buy the sprays from the pet stores and spray the spots like crazy! That's what I did lol If he's comfortable with the pee pads you should take it away and once you see him go to that spot, take him outside right away or take him out every hour just so that he can get used to the grass. They'll eventually have to go. I didn't find the crate that helpful, only at night time cause every time I put him there in the day he whines like crazy and barks and I assume he has to go washroom but so many times it was false alert and he wouldn't go so I only observed his signs like sniffing floor, running in circles or running very fast. But If you take him outside often and just walk a bit they will pee. If I remember correctly it only took Boo less than 3 months to potty train :thumbsup:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Max&Roxy said:


> Hello! We had a golden too....and they are amazing with learning everything quickly! I am sure Joey was potty trained in like 3 months! Our little Yorkie, took a lot longer and was frustrating for sure. She is pretty reliable now, she is 11 years old....I think it was over a year old before I really trusted her. Even so, if I leave her too long, she may have a little accident, her tiny bladder can only hold for so long. Max, our latest addition, is only 5 months....and he is a small guy....less than 3 pounds so far. He is not reliable at all, and if I am not ON IT, he will potty in the house. Pee or poo, doesnt matter. He also gives zero signals that he has to go. He is in a soft sided tent like crate overnight, so he is fine all night long....and if I leave him in a x-pen for a few hours, he usually can hold it....however, if I let him wander, he will for sure have an accident! I am also wondering how long it usually take for these little fluffs to be fully trained??



Mine took less than 3 months!!!!! He went from pads to outside now :aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pippa's breeder recommending against pee pads because of the very issue with carpet that you stated. Instead she used plain newsprint so the dogs didn't get confused. I think that old newspaper might work as well. Also, keep your puppy with you-- some people have recommended leashing the dogs to themselves, but I just keep the door shut or the room blocked off where I'm at.


----------

